# 30 amp service - no air/microwave



## Confused99 (May 30, 2006)

Posted - May 30 2006 :  5:11:45 PM           
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

New to RVing... After reading a lot of items on this forum, I know my husband and I have screwed up royally. We picked up an electric box with the 30 amp outlet. My husband wired a 12ga wire from a 220 line. Big mistake. Turned air conditioners on (started) and breaker tripped on the ems. Then after reading a little bit more (we have no manuals ... 1996 National Dolphin) realized we should be on 110v. So he rewired using the 12ga wire only one leg plus ground. Still no air conditioners or microwave. Disconnected this wiring and hooked into house wiring (again, from reading some of your posts, this is a no no as we are not getting 30A as circuit breaker is only 15A in house). My first question of many is: If we pick up 10ga wire, can we run one leg plus the ground from the 220V line to the 30A outlet for the coach? This 220 line is used only for the electric stove in the house and is connected to a 60A breaker on the main electric pole. The Intellitec Emergency Management System is a Model 120 and does not indicate what the amp usage is. Any suggestions on where to obtain a manual? Anyone who can help???? Thanks


----------



## GoRvInGfOrFuN (May 30, 2006)

30 amp service - no air/microwave

hey well stop what yall are doin please can u do alot of damage that way  hi im brandon im a master rvia tech i work for cliff jones rv well first u need to know a few things


----------



## GoRvInGfOrFuN (May 30, 2006)

30 amp service - no air/microwave

i would check ur fuses and then i would bring the unit to a train rv tech to get them to check a few things  and  there is a chance u burned the EMS board which needs to be checked


----------



## GoRvInGfOrFuN (May 30, 2006)

30 amp service - no air/microwave

yes i can help u but u first need to check the EMS board to see if it burned up that most likly to happen when u have a power boost


----------



## Johnny-O (May 30, 2006)

30 amp service - no air/microwave

Confussed99
   By reading your letter I have only one piece of advice for you, and I say this with all due respect, STAY THE HELL OUT OF YOUR ELECTRICAL PANEL!!!!!!!!!!!
It's obvious you have no idea what your doing, and I would really hate to hear how your Dolphin went up in smoke with you in it. Seriously, this is nothing to play with.
                                           The Boz (also master certified)


----------



## hertig (May 31, 2006)

30 amp service - no air/microwave

Applying 220v to the RV may have burned out some stuff.  1) Have it gone over by a competent tech to find/fix any damage.  2) Have a competent electrician wire up your outlet; if you don't know what you are doing, your chances of hurting someone or burning something down approach 100%...


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 31, 2006)

30 amp service - no air/microwave

I completly agree with the Boz (the master tech that that knows how to write) and John.  Get someone who knows what they are doing.  Don't rely on the average electrican.  Get someone who knows RV's as well.


----------



## Kirk (May 31, 2006)

30 amp service - no air/microwave

I am not an RV tech, but I am a retired electromechanical tech with more than 30 years of RVing behind me and a lot of RV repair work. Grandview and the Boz are on the right track. There is a very strong possibility that you have already done serious damage to the RV and if you continue you might also create problems in the house. A qualified electrician would know by looking at the plug on your RV that it is 120V-30A. The only proper way to supply power to the RV is to either use an adapter to plug in your cord to an existing outlet, or to use the proper 30A circuit breaker and wire it to the proper type of outlet. What you want to do would not have proper circuit breaker protection and is very dangerous. If you want to see if the electronics in your RV still works, just go to Wal Mart and get an adapter to allow you to plug your 30A cord into a 15A outlet from your house. You won't be able to run the air conditioners that way, but you can see if the power system is still working. If everything does work, you are very lucky and you need a qualified & licensed electrician to do this for you. The money you save by doing things yourself is hardly worth destroying the RV.


----------



## Confused99 (May 31, 2006)

30 amp service - no air/microwave

Thank you all for your responses.  Will take your advice.  Plan on contacting several local campgrounds to see who they used for their electrical work.  Have a question for GoRvinGforFun or anyone else that would know -- you say to check the EMS board.  Where is it located?  We notice that all of the green lights are on, no breakers tripped.  Checked all the fuses that are in the ems panel and they are all OK.  Also checked the fuses to the converter and they are ok.  Any other fuses to check?  I have heard or read somewhere that there are some outlets in the coach that are 12V versus 120VAC.  How do you know which ones are 12V and which ones are 120VAC?  Have on order a voltage monitor (it plugs into an outlet in the coach to read the voltage). One other question (although I know we will have many more), there is a Disconnect Battery switch together with switches for ceiling lights, steps, basement lights just to the left of entering the coach.  My question is, when we plug into an AC outlet, do we leave this disconnect battery switch on or turn it off or do we only turn it off if we are not going to be using the coach for any period of time?
Really appreciate your concern and advice.


----------



## benwd (Jun 1, 2006)

30 amp service - no air/microwave

Leave the battery switch on at all times except when in storage.

The ems may have save you from damage of the appliances when it tripped. Get into 110 volts as suggested to check things.

Don't try to wire up anything else.

Get a book on rv electrical systems at camping world or http://www.powells.com/cgi-bin/biblio?inkey=1-007042778x-2


----------



## hertig (Jun 1, 2006)

30 amp service - no air/microwave

12 volt outlets are like 'cigarette lighter' holes.  120v outlets are the 2 parallel slot or 2 parallel slot above a small round hole things you plug toasters and the like into.

You may also have a mechanical switch to disconnect the starting (chassis) battery.  This is also a good thing to turn off only when in storage.


----------



## Confused99 (Jun 2, 2006)

30 amp service - no air/microwave

Hertig -- thank you for the info.  Much appreciated.


----------

